# can you shoot helical vanes through a whisker biscuit accurately



## bowhntng4evr

I don't know if you will have issues with clearances. But, it will slow your arrows down. You will create more drag with helical through the Whisker Bisquit then with a straight fletch.


----------



## traveler05

I kinda expected that would happen,but as far as accuracy goes would the vanes be already rotating and pass through the black or stiffer bristols on the bottom of the rest?


----------



## konrad

The WB was designed as a hunting rest. 
All fixed blade broadheads require a helical twist for stabilization.
Orient the cock vane to the top and the stiffer black bristles will have no affect on accuracy as they will ride between the other two vanes.

The Blazers are one of the best vanes for use with the WB as they are much tougher than most and will not become distorted nearly as fast as the more flexible materials or natural feathers.

Also, being shorter in length, they may actually be slowed less than four or five inch vanes as there is less time for friction to act upon the Blazer.


----------



## Washi

Works fine for me.


----------



## bucks/bulls

I shoot my fmj's wit helical blazers thru a quick shot wb and havent had any complaints other than I can't shoot in groups for fear of another damn robinhood!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konrad

There you have it!


----------



## bowhunterprime

Looks like the answer is yes!! I've been shooting helical fletched feathers through a buiscuit and have had no problems. -Chris


----------



## traveler05

Thank you all for your replies. I was beginning to think I was the only one doing this. Seems like a slight offset with the helical is the answer. I''l be experimenting when I get the jig and I''ll post my results.


----------



## diamondback_mgt

you should really shoot straight fletching thru a biscuit.


----------



## Demp223

works fine.paper tunes fine. fps loss according to chrono wasnt even noticeable. shoot away. I do on recurve.Used to on S2 until I got QAD


----------

